# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  XMLCalepin

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : XMLCalepin.

*XMLCalepin* ets une application d'annuaire de tlphone utilisant Mybase base sur le composant TClientDataSet.
C'est ma premire application, sachant que le mot de passe pour accder au programme est : azerty.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## gaby277

> qu'en pensez-vous ?


Bonjour,
Habituellement le code source des applications est publi.  La apparemment c'est simplement l'exe.
Indpendamment du fait que beaucoup d'utilisateurs du forum n'aiment gure lancer des exe et   
si on peut comprendre que si une application est trs innovante, avec beaucoup de possibilits, le code source ne soit pas fourni, l il s'agit d'une application basique et sans le code source il n'y auras sans doute pas beaucoup de commentaires.

----------

